# Orange spots on maudiae leaves



## xiiicerbera (Dec 18, 2019)

Hello! Does anyone recognize these lesions? I got this maudiae-type paph at a show in early November. The spotting on the first leaf began almost almost immediately, but I chalked it up to mechanical injury from the trip home, as it had some cracking around the midrib. Now it's spread to a seemingly uninjured leaf, and I'm not optimistic about its survival -- it only had three leaves to begin with and now two are affected. Did it pick up some kind of opportunistic infection? Was it harboring something all along?

I posted this to a FB group earlier, but wanted to open the issue up to other eyes and perspectives. One person suggested it was viral, but didn't elaborate further. I was under the impression that paphs are less susceptible to the usual viruses than other orchid genera, or at least don't manifest them as readily, but I'm interested in hearing what you lot think. I think this plant is likely headed for the trash anyway, but thanks for any insight you're able to provide!


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 20, 2019)

Don't think it is viral. Coat the lesions in cinnamon powder and see what happens. Are you growing it in a window or under lights?


----------



## xiiicerbera (Dec 20, 2019)

littlefrog said:


> Don't think it is viral. Coat the lesions in cinnamon powder and see what happens. Are you growing it in a window or under lights?



Thanks, I'll give the cinnamon powder a shot later tonight -- I certainly don't have much to lose at this point as the lesions are now spreading to the third leaf.  Silver lining, maybe there'll be room for a new and healthier show acquisition come January.

I have it in the indirect zone of a small LED light setup... not sure what it is in FC, but African violets, Primulina, and Streptocarpus all bloom readily in this level of light. Current temps are ~65-72, 50-60% RH, air circulation for about 16 hours daily.


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 20, 2019)

Probably not sunburn then... Sounds like you are growing it right.


----------



## xiiicerbera (Dec 20, 2019)

littlefrog said:


> Probably not sunburn then... Sounds like you are growing it right.



Thank you, I'm brand new to these beauties and just want to do right by them. Not off to a great start here, but at least the barbatum I got at the same show seems happy and unaffected.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 22, 2019)

looks like bacterial rot!!!
Plenty of air. Cut off the bad bits. Try the cinnamon.


----------



## xiiicerbera (Dec 22, 2019)

I gave it a shot, but unfortunately the entirety of the foliage has gone spotty by this point. I'm very disappointed about losing this plant, but I'm glad it at least managed to open its bud most of the way. Next time I'll have to be more careful about what I'm bringing home and more vigilant about potential trouble.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 25, 2019)

sorry to hear that.


----------

